# Link to a good comparison/review of currently produced sectional and flex track?



## rcb (Jan 3, 2012)

I was expecting to find a huge amount of links to comparisons of different manufacturers of track, but I haven't (on google anyhow). Anyone have some good review/side by side comparisons of the different manufactuers of sectional and/or flex.

I have no idea what I may use if I do put together a G layout, but it's good to know some things.

Thanks for any information.

Thanks!

-RC 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well not a comparrison, but perhaps a start and a guide to actual sizes.... 

http://members.westnet.com.au/susprog/AristoTrack.htm 

John


----------



## rcb (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. I definitely don't want to delve into the "best track" sort of conversations, but I tend to find all such things have their ups and [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

